# ZZ progression



## Burrito (Nov 12, 2022)

My progression with ZZ.

Best ao5: 
Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-12
best 3x3 average of 5: 15.07

Solves:
5. 16.92 D2 L2 B D B2 L' U' R' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2
4. 15.39 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 D F' R B D2 F L R'
3. 15.37 L2 F2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L' R D' L2 F L' B' U'
2. 14.45 L F' D2 F2 D B D' F' U F2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 R' L D2 B2
1. 12.72 U' D B2 L' U2 D' B' U' R' U2 B2 U F2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2


Best Single:








CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




www.cubedesk.io


----------



## Burrito (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a sub-14 single! Check out my YT for the vid:

13.56 ZZ Single


----------



## BirdCubing (Nov 14, 2022)

Burrito said:


> I have a sub-14 single! Check out my YT for the vid:
> 
> 13.56 ZZ Single


Very cool!


----------



## Burrito (Nov 14, 2022)

BirdCubing said:


> Very cool!


Not nearly as good as, for example, @Swagrid , but I'm trying


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2022)

Burrito said:


> I have a sub-14 single! Check out my YT for the vid:
> 
> 13.56 ZZ Single


Cool fluidity yo!


----------



## Burrito (Nov 15, 2022)

I have no idea how to do a reconstruction from a video but if anyone wants to do it/show me how, id be grateful


----------



## Burrito (Nov 15, 2022)

Lucky ZZ scramble (XXcross made with pseudoslotting i think -- i. failed a sub 15 solve.  )
U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B' R D2 U' L2 F2 U L' U


----------



## Burrito (Nov 15, 2022)

Burrito said:


> Lucky ZZ scramble (XXcross made with pseudoslotting i think -- i. failed a sub 15 solve.  )
> U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B' R D2 U' L2 F2 U L' U


I TOTALLY FORGOT MY SOLUTION :O


----------



## Burrito (Nov 20, 2022)

AMAZING TIME!!!
Scramble: B2 D2' L2' R2 D' L2' U' R2 D' F2 U' F' D R B2 R' D' B D' U B2

x2 y' E' F' B L' U R2' D' L2 R2' // EO Cross
L U L' U' L U L' U' R' U R // EOF2L Slot 1
L' U2 L U2' L' U L // EOF2L Slot 2
U2 R U R' // EOF2L Slot 3
L U L' // EOF2L Slot 4
U' R' U2 R U R' U R // OCLL
U L U L' U' L' B L2 U' L' U' L U L' B' // PLL

Time: 11.42 -- NEW PB!








11.42s Speedsolving solve by burrito on Cubeast






cbst.link





EDIT: i got sub 10 on this scram and uploading to yt


----------



## Burrito (Nov 26, 2022)

any zz usres in canada


----------



## Burrito (Nov 29, 2022)

Now I am learning full ZBLL from JuJu's doc -- i know like the frst one only lol


----------



## Burrito (Dec 29, 2022)

OOk. Im using CT now. But im almost sub 15 with ocll+pll


----------



## Burrito (Dec 29, 2022)

CT going welll. Will know full CT by June latest. Will compete with CT during summer hopefully.


----------

